# can I bead blast aluminum wheels?



## claytski (Oct 21, 2003)

I just picked up a set of snowflakes. they are painted all black by someone that just took a brush and painted with house paint. I want to take them down so i can do it right and maybe paint them the color of my car. anyways, I have a sandblaster and wondering if I use glass jet if I can clean em up with that or will that pitt the wheels and distort them? thanks..


----------



## AggroDriver (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: can I bead blast aluminum wheels? (claytski)*

I'd just try some paint stripper first,n see what they look like.
If they are nice under that paint you'd be messing them up.
If theres bad scratchs..blast away.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: can I bead blast aluminum wheels? (claytski)*

I got a set cleaned up at a place that used plastic media to blast them. I wouldn't use sand


----------

